# 59 Schwinn Tiger



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 11, 2022)

1959 Schwinn Tiger. Original frame and everything,except Worksman Heavy duty wheels tires and seat. 3 speed Nexus hub.Shipping is $150 or local pickup


----------



## Thee (Aug 11, 2022)

Pedals don’t appear original, $150 local pick up


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> Pedals don’t appear original, $150 local pick up



And your point?Yes pedals are from a Worksman. ND


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> And your point?Yes pedals are from a Worksman. ND



Your description says all original except seat, wheels and tires,


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> Your description says all original except seat, wheels and tires,



Forgot to add that. You got eyes don’t you?


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Forgot to add that. You got eyes don’t you?



I do I can see its missing the all original fenders also


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> I do I can see its missing the all original fenders also



I have original parts. For extra $$


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 16, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> 1959 Schwinn Tiger. Original frame and everything,except Worksman Heavy duty wheels tires and seat. 3 speed Nexus hub.Shipping is $150 or local pickup
> 
> View attachment 1678138
> 
> ...



Or local pickup


----------

